# sorry, profession wine info please



## Pam (Dec 10, 2008)

I am trying to find out info on a commercial wine. I have been asked to buy a German type wine as a gift. The type of wine is Gewurstaminer or maybe Gerverstaminer. Does anyone know anything about this type of wine and what a good brand would be. Thanks'


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2008)

The name is Gewurtztraminer but I cant help you on a commercial name brand as i havent bought any commercial wines in over 3 years. If you need to buy a kit I can surely help you there. It is a White wine that is typically sweet and has a piciness to it that makes it good to go with Chicken or Cajun foods like Crawfish Gumbo.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 10, 2008)

Pam:

You would be best to visit your local wine store and ask about popular Gewurztraminers. Availability differs widely by locale.

If you are in BC, I could recommend a couple.

Steve


----------



## oldwino (Dec 14, 2008)

Pam said:


> I am trying to find out info on a commercial wine. I have been asked to buy a German type wine as a gift. The type of wine is Gewurstaminer or maybe Gerverstaminer. Does anyone know anything about this type of wine and what a good brand would be. Thanks'



I prefer a Washington state Gewurztraminer. Slightly dryer than the CA vintage. Grapefruit and citrus flavors and medium-dry. Chateau Ste Michelle.


----------



## gimmpy64 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Gewurztraminer*

Pam,

Fetzer makes a pretty good Gewurztraminer!

Gimmpy64


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Apr 8, 2009)

*Awesome choice*

Gewurtz is one of my favorite commercial wines. Some people say I am biased because I live down the road from Ste. Michelle Winery, but they make the absolute best Gewurtztraminer. I always keep a few bottles in my cellar.

I know this is several months later. Hope you came up with something good. Just wanted to put my two cents in.


----------



## troton (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes Washington state makes some of the best in my opinion. Columbia Crest version is very very good too. The German ones tend to be a bit more thick and sweet. You can go to any wine store and any where that sells wine and find many selections. Higher Price does not alway mean better taste. Plus it tend to be one of those wines that can be very different with each wine makers. So if you try a bottle and don't like it try another winery. Have Fun get a few and have a taste test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

